# Climber & crew needed



## NADR (Jan 11, 2006)

I need a climber with crew/groundsman to cut hangars and leaners in hurricane ravaged Mississippi. Lots of work, great pay! Housing included.

Rob Nolan
North American Disaster Recovery

Thanks for everyone's response - I have hired a crew.


----------



## skwerl (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll bring my bucket truck up there for $1100 per day plus a decent motel room in a safe area. Fully equipped and lots of storm experience. Licensed and insured as a legitimate subcontractor. You supply the groundman/ brush dragger.


----------

